# Refinishing the inside of my boat.



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ahah!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I have finally finished painting the inside of my boat. I used Interlux Epoxy Primecoat, Interlux Perfection in Snow White and came back with Interlux Interdeck in Grey. I am very pleased with the outcome. I will be dropping my boat off today to a welder to have him make me a poling platform and it will be powder coated black to match the front casting platform. Next few purchases will be a black vinyl rub rail with a black insert and I plan to purchase one of anytide's stick it anchor kits with the transom mount brackets. Here are a few pictures I took of it. Sorry for the poor quality. They are off my cell phone.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Man that turned out sweet! I like the two tone with the grey.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks hookedontail! I like the look of the two tone as well. I figured using the grey would cut down on the glare too. Hopefully my platform will be done this week. I am itching to get back on the water.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Picked up my poling platform today from the builder. Still need to drill out the backing plates and get it mounted. I also still need to mount my trolling motor outlet and finish wiring up the stereo. And then I will move to getting the motor/controls put back on. I am also most there. Here are a few pics.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Outstanding [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks Good! I also just got done using Interdeck and It is pretty nice stuff!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I think once I buy a rub rail then it will set it off. Do yall know of a good source to buy rub rails from? I just want the standard black with a black insert in about a inch. Dispo, I am really happy with the Interdeck as of right now. It was really easy to put on and gives a great non skid. Its not to course and seems to be easy to clean. The only thing that scares me is it is a one part. But so far, I have beat and banged around (as hard as I tried not to)getting everything back in my boat and it seems to be holding up great. I guess one good thing is, that with it being one part, it will make touching up easy. Thanks again guys. More too come!


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Man that boat looks sharp!! I like how high your platform is also. What are you going to power it with? I am curious on the draft numbers with 2 anglers, gear, etc.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

You live pretty close to me. I live in Bayou George. Let me know if you would like to spend some time on the bow sight fishing. I need more poling practice!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! Hookedontail, I am not sure what the draft is. I have never gone out and actually measured it. But it does get skinny. I will go out and measure it once I get it completely done because I am curious myself. The platform height was actually a hard decision to make when having it built. But I am very pleased with my decision. It its around 33" tall from the very center of the transom. I am going to use my original 35HP Evinrude. I want a new motor, but finances dont see it as of right now. It does push the boat at 32 MPH wide open. Blaminack, I will PM when it is finished and we will have to get out sometime and fish.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool! I just bought a Gheenoe and went to Crooked Island Sound today. Caught a few trout and flounder. No size though. :'(


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I got the poling platform mounted and that was a PITA!! But it has got 1/4" aluminum backing plates underneath where they are mounted. It is strong!! Just got to finish up the stereo before I get to the motor and controls. 
















Me testing out the platform with my daughter playing.








And this is a few from top of the platform.


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice work, PC!  It sure is nice to see the fruits of your labor come to fruition.  You are just one more fine example of how guys on this site have the vision to take a project skiff that needs much more than just TLC and turn it into a real cool looking skiff.  Kudos to you!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you very much Egret-like!!! I have learned very much from this site with all of its information and great forum members that are willing to help. It is hard to believe that I started with this.








And now has turned into this.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Amazing and inspiring! I am on the hunt for a project boat that I can afford. Truth is, I am going to be fishing so much, that I don't know if I will really get around to it. But I do want to! That makes me look twice at every little boat that I see.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

good work


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

that looks very professional...you guys on here with glass and paint skills just amaze me!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, it wont be long and my boat will be done. I sold my 35hp Evinrude in search for a 50hp 2 stroke. I finally found a 2000 model 50hp 2 stroke Johnson w/tilt-trim and controls for a awesome deal. Motor is in awesome condition. I ordered a Taco Marine Rub Rail Kit yesterday and will be here tomorrow. I also have a set of the snag free push pole holders from Anytide that will be here Friday. I picked up a 14' Stiffy push pole from a friend for next to nothing. Had hardly been used and still looks brand new. I will post pictures after I get everything on this weekend. Getting excited!!!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty work!!!!

Where did you get that center console?


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I ordered and bought the console from Gulf Marine here in Panama City. They sell Carolina Skiffs and I wanted a pretty simple console that wasnt huge. And that one worked perfect for what I needed. I believe I paid $250 for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice job. looking forward to pics of the finished boat. Ha.ve fun taking her out. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I got the Taco Rub Rail mounted and  I came across a excellent deal on a 2000 model 2 stroke 50HP Johnson. Should push the boat pretty good. Still got to put on my push pole holders and get the controls mounted and she will be ready to go.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks great. I love seeing new life breathed into some of these older skiffs. Be sure to post your numbers when you get a chance to run it with the 50.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

VERY well done JC [smiley=bravo.gif]

-a


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you paulboutside and anytide! I will post some pics tomorrow anytide when I get the push pole holders on. I have been doing yard work all day long.   I am curious to see what the 50 does on the back of the boat. The 35 I had before pushed the boat at WOT 32MPH and that was a motor without tilt and trim. I am guessing it will will be around......well.....we will see!!!  ;D


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Also, another sweet thing is, my dad has a bass boat and has decided to upgrade his electronics and is giving me a very nice humming bird fishfinder/gps as well as a super sweet Lowrance GPS system. Maybe a little much for the boat, but hey, its FREE!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anybody know what right size prop I should be running on this boat? Or atleast a good start or size and pitch?


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Got the boat about complete. Just picked it up the other day from the shop. I had the motor completely gone over along with a carb job. Still got to find a right prop for it. The motor had a prop to push a pontoon boat and it is a 12-1/2x13. Comes out of the hole extremely fast, but has no top end. It pushed the boat WOT at 34 MPH. I am thinking a 13x17 or 13x19. What do you guys think would be a right prop.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!! Hard to believe thats the same boat you started with. Congratulations, it looks awesome!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Finding a prop other than 11 3/4D X17P for than motor will be tough. I have a '83 Johnson 60 2 cylinder and finding a prop other than stock geometry has been a no go. Power tech told me to get a SS prop and take it to a shop to have it worked to fit my needs. Power tech guy said Johnson had really done their homework with the stock prop.

Michigan wheel does make the Ballistic in 12D X 17P.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Than you Tico!!! I sometimes sit back myself and cant believe where I am finally at with my boat. I have enjoyed every part of it though. Guess my long project has ended and now its time to use it. ;D
And Thank you CarloniaJim. Do you think the 11 3/4D X 17P would be right for my boat and how do you think it will change from what is on there right now? I am not a prop guy and have never messed with them. So this is all new to me. Thank you again!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

How did i miss this thread!??? Boat came out friggin awesome!! Your gonna love that johnson, its a bulletproof motor. I cant wait till im at the same point as you are in my build.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow! That looks sweet! My offer to pole it around while you sight fish is still in effect!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you guys!! Cut runner, I was saying the same thing as you. Now, I am actually kind of sad that this project is coming to a end. Its always exciting getting to different stages of the build and you always look forward to the next step. I have defiantly had some trial and error in this experience. But I am very happy with the outcome. Now time to find the right prop to make this thing boogy!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

VERY nicely done. When I see threads like this I get a little envious of the skill and patience some of you have. But then I think about my addictive personality and can't help but wonder if my lack of talent isn't a blessing in disguise.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

schweeet!!! 

-a


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

The WOT range for that motor is 4500-5500 rpm and the gear ratio is 2.42:1 for that motor. so theoretical speed is (((5500/2.42))*60 * 17)  / 63360, this will give you the max MPH the prop can give (36.6). So a 17P ought to give you 18 more MPH than a 13P, for the most part speed comes at the expense of hole shot. With your boat I would think you have room to play on hole shot vs speed.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Jim: does that calculation involve hull design, weight , or prop slippage? Im not dis missing it in any way, just curious cuz 18 mph gain is alot., but i have been fooleD before


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Cut Runner, no slippage or other, that was just theoretical speed. Although I just reread his post and he said he was getting 34 MPH out of a 13P which sounds awful high against a theoretical speed of 28 MPH. However going up 4" of pitch and turning the same RPM's would be very dramatic change in speed. 

PCFisherman, how did you measure the speed? Do you know the RPM's?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Correctly propped and light load im going to guess 41 mph. Just a guess.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Correctly propped and light load im going to guess 41 mph. Just a guess.


 thought you wuz talkin about my first ex-wife! 

boat is b e a u tiful !!!
-a


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

CarolinaJim, I used my phone with a GPS app to get the speed. I have used it in my truck a couple times before to see if it was correct and it was right on. But that is not saying it could be off that go around. But that was all I had to measure my speed with. I do not have a RPM guage at this time. So not sure what I was turning. I have talked to a few people and they seem to think I will get low 40's with a 17P-19P. Like I stated before, I am new to the whole propping thing. So I apreciate all your help! Here is what I borrowed from my friend today to try out in the morning. Not sure what the pitch or size it is. But he believed it was a 11 3/4D X 17P, if not a 15P. He has it on his 48 Evinrude Cant wait to try it out!!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you anytide! I love the push pole holders! Next will be the stick it anchor mount.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is a table of theoretical max speeds for your gear ratio. These do not account for slip or hull efficiency. If you slip is .1-.13 that is very good .14-.17 is ok and .18 and above is not that good. To calculate the slip take your (theoretical speed -top speed)/top speed

RPM 13 15 17 19
4500 22.89162284 26.41341097 29.9351991 33.45698723
5000 25.43513649 29.34823441 33.26133233 37.17443025
5500 27.97865014 32.28305785 36.58746556 40.89187328
6000 30.52216379 35.21788129 39.9135988 44.6093163

Let us know how that stiletto works out.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I just got back in before the rain sets in. The Stiletto made a huge difference in the feel of the boat. It jumped right up and got on plane. Could tell a huge difference in throttle as well. I was only able to obtain a top speed of 36 at WOT. I at the time didnt see a stamp to tell me what size it was, until I got home to take it off. Come to find out it was a 11 3/4 x 19. So I am guessing that is the best speed I will see out of my boat? It is not a huge deal, because that is plenty fast for me. It would be nice to get a few more miles out of the boat though. What do you guys think I should try next?


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

That's an awesome build man, we might have to buddy-boat sometime.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Thank you anytide! I love the push pole holders! Next will be the stick it anchor mount.


 
boat really looks great!! well done..
-a


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

PC, are you sure the prop that came with the motor was a 13P?

Assuming you were turning 5500RPM that would give you theoretical max speed of (40.9-36)/36 the slip was .136 so that is pretty good.

Finding something larger than 19P is going to be difficult. Might be that you have to have a 19P worked by a propeller shop. Really can not offer a suggestion if it is worth it or not without knowing the actual rpms. Generally speaking if the boat jumps right on plane then there is room for more pitch(Speed) if you are getting to max WOT RPM.

PC, Ken,
You guys ever run the beach for cobia or venture out to catch snapper/grouper? I've been thinking about going to Destin to try this.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

PC: What's the width measurement from mounting plate to mounting plate on that poling platform? I think an identical one would suit my HPS nicely.

Carolina: I absolutely plan on venturing into the gulf when my build is finished. I already go out regularly with my partner in crime on his 19' Cape Horn Offshore, but when he's not available and it's flat, I'll be out there on the skiff.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

CarolinaJim, the prop that came on the boat was a 12-1/2D X 13P aluminum prop. It was almost scary how fast it came out of the hole. But like I stated, it had no top end. The second prop was a 11-3/4D X 19P SS prop. I am thinking the second prop is what I will go with and see if a I can have a little work done at a prop shop in town called Marine Wheels. The Stiletto didnt jump out of the hole as fast as the 13P did, but it didnt take long at all to get up on plane and go without a problem. Ken I will get a measurment to you on the platform here in a few. I dont run the beach in this boat. I have a buddy that has a 19' Cape Horn that we go offshore on. I am looking for a bigger boat to add to the family that I can run off shore on nice days and run the beach in search for Cobia. Also be nice to have a little bit of room for family days at the island (Shell Island).


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ken, some rough measurements on my plateform is.

46-1/2" from Mount to Mount
36" Tall
26" Platform Width
20" Platform Depth.

I have a buddy here in Panama City that custom builds them. He built mine to my specs and boat. I can give you his contact info. He will be fishing (I believe this weekend) the Emerald Coast Red Fish Tourney out of Destin. Might be a good chance for you to meet up with him and talk to him about one since you live there. He will be in a 20' Yellow Lake and Bay with a 250HP Etec.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow that is way more narrow than it looks for some reason, my beam is 69". Originally I thought it was from an Ankona, the basic construction looks very similar, I like the clean lines. I'm having some custom aluminum work done right now by Breeze Fabrication in Gulf Breeze, I'll probably ask them first unless they don't impress, but I really liked all their ideas. Don't be surprised if it comes out looking like yours though! No black powder coating however. Eventually I want all the aluminum PC white, but for now it will all be natural. Thanks for the measurements, I like the height, you might want to look into a longer push pole. I know Choctawhatchee Bay has many flats over 6ft deep in places, 14' will likely disappear quick in that depth. (I have never poled a skiff in my life, I'm just going on research so feel free to squash me)


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

PC, So did the 13P give 24mph or 34 mph? Something in the math is not working out if you got 34mph out of the 13P. If you got 24mph out of the 13P then everything is as I would expect.

Yes I imagine that 13P would throw that boat on plane so quick it would make your head spin.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Love this boat. Great job on refinishing her.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you very much! I just got done building my own transom mount achor system and had it powder coated black to match. Got a few more things I want to do for this boat before the weather gets right.


----------

